# Galvanized Garbage Can Smoker



## not bob saggett (Jul 13, 2014)

I seen a guy on youtube make a smoker from a galvanized garbage can  and I'm pretty sure is safe but need second opinions , I don't think the can gets hot enough to emit harmful fumes  because of the low heat ,  he has a  fire burning / smoldering to provide smoke to the can through a flexable tube used for a dryer .....  Your Thoughts ???    2nd  Q , what about using a black heat resist paint on garbage can ?   answers appreciated thanks ....


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not Bob Saggett said:


> I seen a guy on youtube make a smoker from a galvanized garbage can  and I'm pretty sure is safe but need second opinions , I don't think the can gets hot enough to emit harmful fumes  because of the low heat ,  he has a  fire burning / smoldering to provide smoke to the can through a flexable tube used for a dryer .....  Your Thoughts ???    2nd  Q , what about using a black heat resist paint on garbage can ?   answers appreciated thanks ....


There are so many cheap options around why take the chance.Like a 55 gal or 30 gal steel drum.Just my opinion

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2014)

You will find Barrels are more sturdy and make better smokers. But if you are concerned with the Zinc, Burn it out first, 1700°F, with lots of Fire and White Hot embers will get it done. What are you planning to smoke and at what temp? If the guy in the video was piping smoke in, it sounds like he was Cool or Cold Smoking in which case the temps will NEVER get high enough to cause an issue with the Zinc...JJ


----------

